# Urgent: Have just transplanted and need help



## bcnguiri (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi Guys

I just transplanted into a big new pot. (see picture) I dont know how big it is but you should be able to get a reference. The plant doesnt look too hot...I am worried about it. I did some supercropping yesterday and I think I probably should have waited until it healed a bit more....


So what do I do now? Water it? Let it be? Some special mix? 

Ahhhh!

THanks
M


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 24, 2008)

Just let it be..keep an eye on it you will be fine..next time try and seperate the supper crop and the transplant by a few days. thats a lot of shock..thats what I see..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 24, 2008)

What kind of soil are you useing?...how often do you water?...what lights are you running?


----------



## bcnguiri (Jul 24, 2008)

I hope so...I also did a pretty crap job transplanting it...It just would come out of the pot so I started tugging...I ripped a bunch of roots    Waaaa


----------



## bcnguiri (Jul 24, 2008)

No lights just nature...Some potting soil with those white things in them that help it breath...Perlite?


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 24, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> Just let it be..keep an eye on it you will be fine..next time try and seperate the supper crop and the transplant by a few days. thats a lot of shock..thats what I see..KEEP M GREEN




Sit back relax and do just as 4u2 has suggested

	When I find myself in times of trouble
Mother Mary comes to me
Speaking words of wisdom, let it be.
And in my hour of darkness
She is standing right in front of me
Speaking words of wisdom, let it be.
Let it be, let it be.

Whisper words of wisdom, let it be.

And when the broken hearted people
Living in the world agree,
There will be an answer, let it be.
For though they may be parted there is
Still a chance that they will see
There will be an answer, let it be.
Let it be, let it be. Yeah
There will be an answer, let it be.
Let it be, let it be,
Whisper words of wisdom, let it be.

Let it be, let it be,
Whisper words of wisdrom, let it be.

And when the night is cloudy,
There is still a light that shines on me,
Shine on until tomorrow, let it be.
I wake up to the sound of music
Mother Mary comes to me
Speaking words of wisdom, let it be.
Let it be, let it be.
There will be an answer, let it be.
Let it be, let it be,
Whisper words of wisdom, let it be.


----------



## bcnguiri (Jul 24, 2008)

Well I'm off to teach some people some stuff...Like how I was so specific.. well thanks for the help lets see how this goes

M


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 24, 2008)

bcnguiri said:
			
		

> I hope so...I also did a pretty crap job transplanting it...It just would come out of the pot so I started tugging...*I ripped a bunch of roots * Waaaa


 

OOPS :shocked:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 24, 2008)

okay thanks...looks like it could use more perlite..I use 33% perlite..when transplanting you want the medium bone dry..it makes the roots stay togather and holds the soil togather...tap and side of container or squeez it if possible to losen up the sides..it should slide out no problem..Hope this helps..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 24, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> Sit back relax and do just as 4u2 has suggested
> 
> When I find myself in times of trouble
> Mother Mary comes to me
> ...


 



Yeah...LET IT BE......  MAN LET IT BE.......speaking the words of WISDOM.......LET IT BE!!! 

Thanks Bud


----------



## bcnguiri (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi guys...So this morning I woke up wondering if my plant had died ...but no it is still going strong...*sigh of relief

Can someone tell me when it should be out of the woods / safe again? 
Should I add some nutes? 

Thanks
M


----------



## akirahz (Jul 25, 2008)

It looks a bit young for nutes yet, id let her veg for another week or two before you add any nutes - but you should take some pics so we can see how shes recovered


----------



## bcnguiri (Jul 25, 2008)

I have been giving the plant fertlizer for awhile now...Is this the same as nutes? I use about one tablespoon in one glass of water. You think I shouldn't use any fertlizer at all?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 25, 2008)

Nutes means the same as fertiliser, they are the same thing.

What nutrients are you giving the plant?
Do you know the nutrients N-P-K value?
How old is the plant?


----------



## bcnguiri (Jul 25, 2008)

I would say the plant is about a month maybe month and a half old... I am using an organic fertilizer....Its supposedly good for all plants..

Here's the plant now

Hippy...thanks for your help man. 

If this plant makes it I'll smoke one in your name


----------



## bcnguiri (Jul 25, 2008)

Nitrogen .06%
Potassium .0006%
K   whats K?


----------



## bcnguiri (Jul 25, 2008)

Phosphorus .0065%


----------



## bcnguiri (Jul 25, 2008)

It has a bunch of other stuff as well like protein and copper and magnesiuem iron, sulfer...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 25, 2008)

Do you see a number like this on your nutrient?


----------



## bcnguiri (Jul 25, 2008)

nope... it just have the percentages of all of the things in it.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 25, 2008)

My feed is 2.0 - 6.0 - 3.5

Yours is 6.0 - 0.06 - 0.65

Your feed is for vegetative growth, you need to change feeds now, you need a feed with a higher middle number than the outside 2 numbers.

Wait a week after your transplant before feeding, your plant needs to settle down, it will give you time to find the new feed needed.


----------



## bcnguiri (Jul 25, 2008)

I found this place which is in my city...Could you recommend one for me? 

http://www.thcbarcelona.com/tienda/index.php?cPath=57_59


THanks


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes thats perfect 

This one

http://www.thcbarcelona.com/tienda/product_info.php?products_id=236


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 25, 2008)

sounds like a local organic mix 2me


----------



## bznuts (Jul 25, 2008)

i would look into getting some other nutes involved in feeding, and i would recommend an organic seaweed blend, or botanicare. i would highly consider hitting her with a nute that is well balanced for now, 5-5-5 or something simular. then later in flowering cut back some nitrogen and boost the p-k a bit. as she gets larger and more use to the food, slight increases in nute strength can become benificial.


----------



## bcnguiri (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi

How often do you give nutes to your plants?

I am going to a grow shop soon and get some goodies.:hubba:

M


----------



## iiq van condet (Jul 26, 2008)

thats looks retarded bro... use proper soil, and lighting is IMPORTANT


----------



## bcnguiri (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey

Ya I am not using lights. Its all natural light. As for the soil ya its a basic kind


----------



## IRISH (Jul 27, 2008)

can you show an updated pic?


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey, I just did the same thing with my plant... I had to transplant because of some prenuted soil issues, The plant looked like Death warmed over after the transplant, drooping, yel;lowing, gold spots, the whole nine yards.. I had to wash the rootball with water so i lost a bunch of roots...

Dont add nutes, just give it plenty of water, mine has just started bouncing back from the shock and its back to growing strong....took about a week and a half.. Depending on the amount of shock you caused the plant that will determine how long of recovery time needed. I also switched to 20/4 to give a little dark period.

MJ is resiliant and will bounce back from a whole slew of issues, both man made, and grower made. after about 3 weeks of veg I started giving a Tablespoon of Blood Meal (12-0-0) with every 3-4th feeding. Its organic fert....


----------



## bcnguiri (Jul 27, 2008)

I'll post some new pictures tomorrow...I am also going to buy some supplements for the soil (perlite)

M


----------



## bcnguiri (Jul 29, 2008)

I just bought some fertlilzer called BIOPLASMA its organic and has a rating of 9.1.1. 10 M.O PH = 5


How often should I add the nutes? 


I also bought some new SOIL so things should start to be looking good soon

M


----------



## longtimegrower (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey mate when you suppercrop you really break the stem part way by a pinch and twist or some kind of bending. But you bend somewhere on the main stem or on a limb. It looks like you just bent the stem that holds the leaf to the branches and that will do very little to supercrop your plant. You just damaged  the leaf. Do some reading on supercropping and learn how if your going to try it on your plants. Good luck Slim


----------

